# What is this?



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Is this a rat or a mouse? I saw it on the Internet and I'm super confused. Why does it's face have no fur?


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm not expert, but the head structure seems more mouse to me. 
It's probably recovering from a mange, or some other condition. The lack of scabbing seems to indicate it does not currently have mange, but it could be a different condition (even stress) that has caused it to loose fur. Or even a mutation that caused the hair to not grow, but given the dimples where roots would be, that might not be the case.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Definitely looks like a mouse to me. What website was the picture from?


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Apparently it could just be a hairless mouse: https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/2roxfox/2146135614/


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Mrs.Brisby said:


> Definitely looks like a mouse to me. What website was the picture from?


http://mobile.extremepets.com.au/#/easylist.aspx?ad=AD004828991

Some pet store website


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Mrs.Brisby said:


> Apparently it could just be a hairless mouse: https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/2roxfox/2146135614/


That does look like it


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm really inexperienced then. The face looks like a rat to me....Shame. The little thing looks like it's in need of a good home....


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I think it's a mouse. It's sort of hideous yet cute at the same time


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

ksaxton said:


> I think it's a mouse. It's sort of hideous yet cute at the same time


My thoughts exactly... :S


----------



## Taylor Peapot (Feb 4, 2014)

I saw one just like this the other day, they said it was a hairless mouse in the process of losing its fur. The owner actually posted multiple pictures of the process. At first it looked like a werewolf and then it looked like it was wearing a tutu. lol.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

It's a hairless mouse. Hairless mice are born haired and they loose it starting on their faces until they are totally bare. He's totally healthy, just going through the shedding process.

He's not neglected or suffering- don't worry. Just a genetic thing.


----------



## MyrtlesMom (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought that looked like a werewolf mouse xD


----------



## Effy (Oct 11, 2014)

*Wow...I'm really glad when I had hairless mice that I adopted them already hairless....because that is the creepiest thing I've ever seen. D;*


----------

